# bella Rocking the in Rally for her 2nd bday



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

It's been a year since we've done any rally- so tossed her in a couple drop in practices last month and this weekend we went into our first CKC trial. 

Friday we got a Q. apparently I can't count. I'll blame it on the the multiple cold meds i was on- yeah that's it. so between not counting and umm *cough* turning the wrong way- so a redo on a station we got an 85. (SO in other words -13 or human error -2 for bella just being not completely perfect) 

Today we got a Q and high score in class with a 95. She was a bit more distracted (i had her out too long before our turn). 
i need to get a pic with her and her ribbons. She got a Pupcake at the show as it's her 2nd birthday today too  

Tomorrow hopefully i can steer/read/count and we get our last Q for her CKC title.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Bella and Happy Birthday to your girl!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Way to go Bella! :cheers2: Best of luck on yr third leg!! 

Too bad abt yr handler  . . . but u can pull her thru! :first:


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Bella & congratulations as well. Good luck for that final pass!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Bella, _congratulations!_ I hope you rally to the birthday fun in such a winning way for_ many _more years to come. Way to go!!:cheers2:* Happy Birthday!!*:birthday:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Good luck today getting your last Q! What a nice (earned) birthday present to get a Q on her 2nd birthday.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday, Bella! [Didn't know Bella's younger than Nickel]

p.s. Bella's loyal fans over here demand a picture of the beautiful young lady!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Finished her title today by a hair (handler errors and a bit of an over excited poodle) pics to come. Have a puppy going to his new home today so now off to barb and make him presentable!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY!!! How awesome she got her RN!! Congratulations and way to go! Happy birthday Bella!!


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Congratulations all round! Now to get in some training time with Sky to try for our first pass soon.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

She got high score again in her class today. Embarrassing score (apparently i can't read signs again WOOOPS threw in a halt where there wasn't suposed to be etc) and she was a bit spacey day 4 (Fun match then 2 days rally plus today). but we squeaked out that last Q and she finished her CKC title this weekend  Out of the 10 Novice (a and B) entries only 2 Q'd today (vs like everyone yesterday). So im still pleased we Q'd. SO HAPPY with my Spoo! She made some friends and fans this weekend too. Everyone loves her color  

And as promised a pic. My friend who does ring side photography came by and grabbed some shots today (SURE the day we're both MORONS) So i'll hopefully have a couple from her in a week for the website


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Lovely picture of Bella and her blue ribbons. Congratulations for a great weekend!


----------

